# Chris Packham: Asperger's and Me



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

Chris Packham: Asperger's and Me

Really interesting programme. Made we well up a few times.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

And me. It was really good wasn't it?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd love to have seen this....but it won't play in Ireland...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'd love to have seen this....but it won't play in Ireland...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 18, 2017)

I never new he had aspergers. I was welling up when he spoke of his kestrel. Wonderful insightful programme. 
The American education for autism was uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I never new he had aspergers. I was welling up when he spoke of his kestrel. Wonderful insightful programme.
> The American education for autism was uncomfortable viewing.



Americas view on Autism education over all is uncomfortable. There is/was a school that uses electric shock back packs on kids  

Although I have worked with someone who trained in the US in ABA and in the right hands, when not seen as a cure, and when mixed with other ways of working it could be OK.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

You should listen to him on Desert Island Discs - will really make you cry. His autobiography is supposed to be brilliant. 

I saw him and Charlotte at the Turner Contemporary last year. He looked very tense

ABA is used a lot in the UK too - I think it can be a really useful strategy for some kids and it's most definitely not a cure


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 18, 2017)

sorry but hes a twat lol


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Americas view on Autism education over all is uncomfortable.



If you think thats bad don't read up on France and Autism, it makes me want to scream in the street for eternity.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> sorry but hes a twat lol



What makes you say that?  I don't watch everything he does, but he always seems a thoroughly decent and smart bloke.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

elbows said:


> If you think thats bad don't read up on France and Autism, it makes me want to scream in the street for eternity.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 18, 2017)

Fucking cried through a good portion of that. My childhood all over again  

I'm glad to be sat here today with my special I'm autistic badge cos since I have my life has opened up immeasurably. I debated a label for years and recent life plus this programme has absolutely cemented my decision. Now if I could just sit in a forest with Mr P, his dog, a bucket of tea and coffee, looking at the ground and mumbling to each other about autism I'd be very happy.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2017)

I watched this because my fb newsfeed was full of people talking about it, I usually wouldn't have as I've never really liked him much (based on watching TRWS).

It was very moving, and interesting.

As someone said his DID was emotional and R4 serialised his book Fingers In The Sparkle Jar a while ago and I found that was quite intense.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 18, 2017)

His DID is still my all time favourite. I didn't know his book was on R4. Will look that up.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2017)

I just got done watching it. I kinda wish the ABA stuff hadn't been part of this program at all, it wasn't a great fit with Packhams own place on the spectrum and for me this just ended up adding several levels more awkwardness to a situation and subject that has too much of that already. Not to mention how incomplete and weird it felt to have the messy issue of a 'cure' touched on without any sort of data from more than one source or any examples of what those who get the 'best outcomes' from ABA regimes really end up like. Perhaps my feelings about Peckhams own perspective on best options for those growing up on the more profound end of the spectrum are strongly influenced by my own opinions on the advantages and disadvantages of looking at it as a spectrum. I'm not against the spectrum at all, but there are bound to be some limitations because for all the things people all along the spectrum have in common, there are obviously sometimes profound differences too, ones that can have a big impact on concepts such as 'cure'. At least the Microsoft bit related better to Packhams own level of functioning, but that bit didn't have enough depth for my tastes either.

Aside from that I am glad I watched this program, personal stories and attempts to explain how a person feels and the difficulties they have faced always interests me, and I can go elsewhere to fill in the omissions I was complaining about.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2017)

And yeah it was hard to hear him talk and react to memories concerning loss and grief without being moved. Obviously I cannot pretend to really know a person and feel what they feel based on hearing them talk on tv, but I was left with the thought that perhaps he doesn't experience loss and grief that much more intensely than anyone else, but because 'all his eggs are in one basket' and he may not have as large a support network or as many coping strategies as lots of people do, such things are more of a nightmare for him.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 18, 2017)

elbows said:


> And yeah it was hard to hear him talk and react to memories concerning loss and grief without being moved. Obviously I cannot pretend to really know a person and feel what they feel based on hearing them talk on tv, but I was left with the thought that perhaps he doesn't experience loss and grief that much more intensely than anyone else, but because 'all his eggs are in one basket' and he may not have as large a support network or as many coping strategies as lots of people do, such things are more of a nightmare for him.



Personally as an Aspie for me I feel far far more than others but this has been used as a weapon of ridicule so I hide it very deeply and do my best to convince myself things don't affect me. Quite good at lying to myself about that, and it also allows me a certain amount of appearing normal. Of course Packham showed he doesn't conform, even with things like his stepdaughter's graduation. I'm getting more like that as I get older. Being a people pleaser is too much hard work.

Typically self indulgent autist post


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 18, 2017)

I met him last summer - he was being interviewed about autism and his book. We managed to get our pic taken with him afterwards and he answered all my friend's questions - and even though he was clearly wanting to rush off and we were last in the queue to speak to him he gave us all the time we felt we needed with him. And actually, I relate to quite a lot of what he says.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Fucking cried through a good portion of that. My childhood all over again
> 
> I'm glad to be sat here today with my special I'm autistic badge cos since I have my life has opened up immeasurably. I debated a label for years and recent life plus this programme has absolutely cemented my decision. Now if I could just sit in a forest with Mr P, his dog, a bucket of tea and coffee, looking at the ground and mumbling to each other about autism I'd be very happy.



 xx


----------



## 8ball (Oct 18, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> sorry but hes a twat lol



NT pretty much distilled in a single post.
Quite an achievement.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Personally as an Aspie for me I feel far far more than others but this has been used as a weapon of ridicule so I hide it very deeply and do my best to convince myself things don't affect me. Quite good at lying to myself about that, and it also allows me a certain amount of appearing normal. Of course Packham showed he doesn't conform, even with things like his stepdaughter's graduation. I'm getting more like that as I get older. Being a people pleaser is too much hard work.
> 
> Typically self indulgent autist post



I think a lot of non-neurotypical do feel things more deeply than (not all neurotypical people but a lot of) neurotypical people, it is just when the those very intense feelings are focused on something that doesn't make sense to the majority of us, or it is expressed in a different way, it is not afforded the validity that is should be. 
If that makes any sense


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Personally as an Aspie for me I feel far far more than others but this has been used as a weapon of ridicule so I hide it very deeply and do my best to convince myself things don't affect me. Quite good at lying to myself about that, and it also allows me a certain amount of appearing normal.



And the funny thing is that I'm sure lots of people who aren't an Aspie or on the spectrum at all also have similar feelings. Including some of those who would use it as a weapon of ridicule, its part of their chosen disguise that they hope will hide their own feelings. Of course not everyone falls into this category though, I don't want to stretch my point too far!



> Of course Packham showed he doesn't conform, even with things like his stepdaughter's graduation. I'm getting more like that as I get older. Being a people pleaser is too much hard work.



Some of this pressure falls away from a lot of people in general as they get older. But oh what a blessed relief this is for those who have always struggled with such social events. Certainly been one of the most notable things I've enjoyed about ageing personally, used to put way too much pressure on myself to try when I was younger when actually sometimes for some people, giving up and not even bothering is actually the best choice


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2017)

kittyP said:


> I think a lot of non-neurotypical do feel things more deeply than (not all neurotypical people but a lot of) neurotypical people, it is just when the those very intense feelings are focused on something that doesn't make sense to the majority of us, or it is expressed in a different way, it is not afforded the validity that is should be.
> If that makes any sense



It makes some sense, and I probably somewhat fumbled my earlier point. Possibly because I think its really hard to judge the likely intensity levels that someone else might feel. And I don't think we are terribly well used to talking about this stuff beyond a limited depth, sometimes feels like our language is missing all sorts of useful words and concepts on these fronts.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 18, 2017)

elbows said:


> Some of this pressure falls away from a lot of people in general as they get older. But oh what a blessed relief this is for those who have always struggled with such social events. Certainly been one of the most notable things I've enjoyed about ageing personally, used to put way too much pressure on myself to try when I was younger when actually sometimes for some people, giving up and not even bothering is actually the best choice



The thing is that my social skills are learnt by imitation. And what I observed for years is that people conform. They say "I'd love to come to your party" then bitch and moan about having to go. So I really learnt that was the way it was done. I had no idea you can actually say no. I do wonder if I'd grown up in the States, say, I'd be less of a people pleaser as they're quite happy to say no to things. I know that's the general rule for Brits anyway, to put on a rictious grin and be seething under it.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh god the 'yes when I mean no' British thing is so hard to decipher. It's bad enough for NT people. 

I loved this programme because it made me not feel guilty as a parent for basically allowing my son to live in his comfort zone. He likes being on his own,  eating the same food, computer games. Many times I try to encourage/cajole him out but he's not having any of it. When you're the parent , there's a lot of feeling like you're indulging them. I think I need to just stop feeling defensive


----------



## iona (Oct 19, 2017)

Is it just me who has no idea who Chris Packham is then? 

(I haven't watched the programme, just seeing it mentioned all over the place. I don't have a TV or computer)


----------



## Cid (Oct 19, 2017)

8ball said:


> NT pretty much distilled in a single post.
> Quite an achievement.



By NT do you mean neurotypical?


----------



## Cid (Oct 19, 2017)

iona said:


> Is it just me who has no idea who Chris Packham is then?
> 
> (I haven't watched the programme, just seeing it mentioned all over the place. *I don't have a TV or computer*)



Well that would be why... BBC nature presenter. Does the more family friendly stuff usually.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2017)

iona said:


> Is it just me who has no idea who Chris Packham is then?
> 
> (I haven't watched the programme, just seeing it mentioned all over the place. I don't have a TV or computer)



You're probably a lot younger than me but he was my childhood crush on The Really Wild Show


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 19, 2017)

8ball said:


> NT pretty much distilled in a single post.
> Quite an achievement.



will mention this to my neuropsychiatrist and neuropsychologist, they will probably be really grateful for your second opinion


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> will mention this to my neuropsychiatrist and neuropsychologist, they will probably be really grateful for your second opinion



yw


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

> *The relationship I have with my step-daughter* Megan, who’s 20, is very different to the one I had with my parents. I know she’s not genetically mine, but we’re very close and, strangely, quite alike. Our relationship has changed me profoundly. I’ve been very surprised by it. It’s been a revelation. It was important to me that Megan grew up with animals all around her. I wanted her to respect animals, communicate with them and understand them. *When Megs was five, I smeared her face with jam and got wasps to lick it all off.* I didn’t want her to ever be afraid of wasps. She’s also been scratched by a tiger and bitten by a meerkat. And a snake. We laughed about it – well, after she’d finished crying. But I didn’t expect she would choose to study biology and zoology.



Chris Packham: my family values


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

I thought it was quite lovely that he had such a strong bond with her, and got to be a parent a bit (and fair play to her mother for continuing that). 

But I did feel a tiny bit sorry for his
Girlfriend... Obviously he gives her enough of whatever to keep her stimulated... But she seemed to be a bit lonely.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 19, 2017)

It was a lovely programme and I had no idea he has Aspergers, although of course now you mention it, it's fairly obvious...Always liked him as I like the way he speaks his mind, seems that is part of his condition, but all that shizz about letting pandas die out, he's right even if it is uncomfortable to hear.

His relationship with his partner did seem a bit sad, but she's an adult and who's to say if it is better or worse than anyone else's?

Plus he works with the hyper-lush Michaela Strachen, has a great name, blond hair and a lisp, what's not to like?


----------



## Mogden (Oct 19, 2017)

Rather selfishly I don't feel sorry for the girlfriend. She's aware of who he is and she's been with him a long time and is still looking to change him. At some point you have to concede that that's just how he is and let him go if she's as unhappy with it as she seemed.

Sometimes I think a full on Aspie partner is a good thing cos I know there's no bullshit but sometimes I just wish for an NT in my harem so I can get an average perspective on things.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't know that she was trying to change him into something he'd never been, he spent his whole life trying to conform, then got his diagnosis and has slowly allowed himself to stop all that... I got the impression that she would just like a little bit of the old him. 

But as Bahnhof Strasse says she could always leave. And I'm sure there are other people who will go places with her.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't feel sorry for his girlfriend either. She knows what sort of person he is.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 19, 2017)

Great documentary.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 19, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'd love to have seen this....but it won't play in Ireland...



Here you go:

Chris Packham Aspergers And Me 2017 720p HDTV x264-QPEL | ReleaseBB


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 21, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Packham showed he doesn't conform, even with things like his stepdaughter's graduation. I'm getting more like that as I get older. Being a people pleaser is too much hard work.



I liked that part. These sodding ceremonies and reunions and enforced celebrations cause misery for loads of people. 

Let's hope he doesn't win an award for this programme.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2017)

Just watched it now.  Nice to see how he’s built a life that allows him to enjoy the best parts of what he is and minimise the problems while achieving a great deal.

I do hope he went to the graduation, though I expect he didn’t.


----------



## Bears (Nov 11, 2017)

8ball said:


> Just watched it now.  Nice to see how he’s built a life that allows him to enjoy the best parts of what he is and minimise the problems while achieving a great deal.
> 
> I do hope he went to the graduation, though I expect he didn’t.


He says that lots of people on social media have said the same about the graduation but he remains unmoved. I kind of get where he's coming from, but I feel sorry for the stepdaughter. 

I really liked this programme. I loved how it wasn't at all whiny or poor-me. And yet I thought he explained the difficulties very well. Lots of them were familiar to me as someone whose husband (probably) and daughter (definitely) have high functioning ASD.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

Bit of a cunty thing to do to someone who's such a birdie lover.

Dead crows hung from TV presenter's gate

Some sick cunts around


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Bit of a cunty thing to do to someone who's such a birdie lover.
> 
> Dead crows hung from TV presenter's gate
> 
> Some sick cunts around



That is pretty weird.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> That is pretty weird.


You can understand the cross country life politics of it all but hanging dead animals off of his gate because you can't shoot birds currently is a cunts trick. There's even tweets outing his home address suggesting dropping dead lambs off outside his house. 

For anyone this would be extremely upsetting but for someone with Asperger's I would imagine that an assault on his private home life like this must be a very distressing thing.

Proper cunts trick that, what about his kids and all that. Some right cunts in this world.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Some right cunts in this world.



Ne'er a truer word spoken.


----------



## rowan (Apr 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Bit of a cunty thing to do to someone who's such a birdie lover.
> 
> Dead crows hung from TV presenter's gate
> 
> Some sick cunts around




Disgusting people! There two petitions to save Chris Packham 
Sign the Petition
BBC - Don't sack Chris Packham. | Campaigns by You
and a poll
Poll: Should the BBC sack presenter Chris Packham? - Farmers Weekly
And in the interests of total bias I'm not sharing the link to the Sack Chris petition, if you want to sign that find it yourself!

And the reason the Cuntryside Alliance have a long running campaign against Chris in case you missed it https://inews.co.uk/culture/televis...general-licence-shooting-pigeon-wild-justice/


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ne'er a truer word spoken.




They're all on there now...





> *stryker710*‏ @*stryker710* 2h2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That tweet (Not a great word considering the subject) lead me on to this one

Mark Avery (@MarkAvery) on Twitter


His name is an interesting coincidence.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

rowan said:


> Disgusting people! There two petitions to save Chris Packham
> Sign the Petition
> BBC - Don't sack Chris Packham. | Campaigns by You
> and a poll
> ...


signed


----------



## Flipstick (Apr 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Proper cunts trick that, what about his kids and all that. Some right cunts in this world.


Completely agree with you point about the sanctity of home life, but for the record Chris doesn't have any kids.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 25, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> Completely agree with you point about the sanctity of home life, but for the record Chris doesn't have any kids.


He has a step daughter he adores


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> Completely agree with you point about the sanctity of home life, but for the record Chris doesn't have any kids.


He's a step father so I would imagine some if not many would disagree with your record there 



> *The relationship I have with my step-daughter* Megan, who’s 20, is very different to the one I had with my parents. I know she’s not genetically mine, but we’re very close and, strangely, quite alike. Our relationship has changed me profoundly. I’ve been very surprised by it. It’s been a revelation. It was important to me that Megan grew up with animals all around her. I wanted her to respect animals, communicate with them and understand them. When Megs was five, I smeared her face with jam and got wasps to lick it all off. I didn’t want her to ever be afraid of wasps. She’s also been scratched by a tiger and bitten by a meerkat. And a snake. We laughed about it – well, after she’d finished crying. But I didn’t expect she would choose to study biology and zoology. She’s very passionate about animal welfare. At the moment, she’s working for a charity in China, helping them provide behavioural enrichment for bears that have been rescued from bile farms. I couldn’t have asked for more.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 25, 2019)

All this sort of action does it make people hate those who perpetrate it, and side with the victim.


----------



## Flipstick (Apr 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> He's a step father so I would imagine some if not many would disagree with your record there


I dare you to call  Megan McCubbin (@MeganMcCubbin) | টুইটার
a kid (and she doesn't live with him!)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> I dare you to call  Megan McCubbin (@MeganMcCubbin) | টুইটার
> a kid (and she doesn't live with him!)


Is she his step daughter? I dare you to think she might give a fuck about how he's being treated here


----------



## Flipstick (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't think that a 20 year old working journalist is going to have the same reaction as a 8 year old to a strung up crow. However if you called any of either my 3 working children (all in their 20's) or even the teenagers in my classes "kids" they'd call you out on it. That's all I'm saying. Yes "stepkids" are "kids" Friedawee and D'Edwards. Until they start grafting when they get vocal demand more respect.
Now get off your bloody high horse Vivian and go and direct your indignation at a better cause. For fucks sakes........


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 25, 2019)

.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 25, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> I don't think that a 20 year old working journalist is going to have the same reaction as a 8 year old to a strung up crow. However if you called any of either my 3 working children (all in their 20's) or even the teenagers in my classes "kids" they'd call you out on it. That's all I'm saying. Yes "stepkids" are "kids" Friedawee and D'Edwards. Until they start grafting when they get vocal demand more respect.
> Now get off your bloody high horse Vivian and go and direct your indignation at a better cause. For fucks sakes........


Did you misspell both our names as a gesture of defiance?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 25, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> I don't think that a 20 year old working journalist is going to have the same reaction as a 8 year old to a strung up crow. However if you called any of either my 3 working children (all in their 20's) or even the teenagers in my classes "kids" they'd call you out on it. That's all I'm saying. Yes "stepkids" are "kids" Friedawee and D'Edwards. Until they start grafting when they get vocal demand more respect.
> Now get off your bloody high horse Vivian and go and direct your indignation at a better cause. For fucks sakes........


I think your horse is much much higher than ours Ma'Lady on this occasion if you're the one defining what young people might decide to define themselves as. It's up to them not you, you don't get to choose in self definition that's the whole point. 

I've worked with many young people who think that 'Kids is al'right' who really can't be fucked with adult imposed political correctness terms for their status as a collective. Arguing over semantics when you said 'he had no kids' is your horseshit here chuck so do the right thing and have your chap scoop it up before you commence your white-knighting on behalf of the nations youth. 

Mine are 27, 20 and 13 and will all happily declare themselves as my kids. 

Let me save you the retort....


----------



## rowan (Apr 25, 2019)

Interesting, Wild Justice | Wildlife expert, TV Presenter, Author and Conservationist No wonder the Countryside Alliance are campaigning against him. I think they're really on to a loser there


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2019)

Robin Page strikes again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2019)

He has an interview in the Guardian today where he says


> Packham previously told the Guardian he would not be intimidated into stopping his campaign against bird-killing regulations after two crows were left hanging outside his home and a security gate glued shut.
> 
> “People like me, with Asperger’s, are not affected by this sort of thing. It doesn’t weaken our resolve,” he said.


Chris Packham reveals death threats made in bird-shooting row

While he might find this true for himself I think it's a bit of a dangerous suggestion that people with Aspergers are generally immune to intimidation and wouldn't be scared or upset by "this sort of thing".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He has an interview in the Guardian today where he says
> 
> Chris Packham reveals death threats made in bird-shooting row
> 
> While he might find this true for himself I think it's a bit of a dangerous suggestion that people with Aspergers are generally immune to intimidation and wouldn't be scared or upset by "this sort of thing".



As an aspie who has experienced death threats I concur.


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah, I think not being intimidated by death threats has very little to do with Asperger's and more to do with his personality.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

Yup beeb covering it too
Packham gets 'calculated' death threat



> The presenter told the BBC's Victoria Derbyshire programme he received the threat last night, and had reported it to Hampshire Police.
> 
> "In the structure of its composition it's designed to elicit as much fear as possible," he said.
> 
> "They're principally just saying, 'You will never be safe, you will never be able to go out, we will always be there.'"



Interesting spin on the Facebook posts about him..



> *'Incitement to violence'*
> Packham also criticised Facebook, on which his home address is posted alongside "invitations to send me dead animals and all sorts of other things".
> 
> He said this amounted to "incitement to violence", and he had tried to have it removed.
> ...



I would imagine the Beeb would be quite interested in appearing to be vigilant in this sort of thing given Dando's 30th anniversary passing last week


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Let's hope they bang up these weaselly pathetic pitiful cunts ASAP. 

Chris Packham gets chilling letter warning: 'We want you dead, we will succeed'


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

For fuck's sake. Let's hope they catch these pathetic little scumbags.



> A festival appearance by broadcaster and wildlife presenter Chris Packham has been cancelled because of ongoing protests over his campaign against shooting birds.
> 
> Organisers of the Dogstival event in the New Forest said they were concerned about safety of the public after death threats received by Packham.



Chris Packham festival appearance cancelled after death threats


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 30, 2019)

They're not giving up on the poor lad...
Dead fox left at TV presenter's home


----------

